

Professor on ‘Gilligan’s Island,’ dead at 89 - larrys
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gilligan-island-russell-johnson-dead-89-article-1.1582181

======
mortyseinfeld
Amazing how time flies. That picture of the cast is from half a century ago.

